# Rest in Peace to my boy



## fishyrael (Mar 19, 2018)

You all may remember Atlas from this post from awhile ago. I found he has passed tonight. Even though he made it through whatever mystery illness he had in that thread, I always knew he wasn't healthy. He survived his illness. He lived happily and healthily for almost two more years. I moved nine hours away and he took the drive like an absolute champion. Wasn't even bothered. He developed a tumor or a cyst or something and started hiding, and I tried to treat it, but it was a downward spiral from there. I kept his water pristine but he still got a terrifyingly quick and vicious case of fin rot right after. Then his swim bladder started acting up. He stopped eating and that was it.

Atlas was the absolute best fish in the entire world. He loved bloodworms. He loved my mother. He was smart enough to manipulate my mother into giving him bloodworms. He loved his big triceratops skull. He was an absolute trooper. He survived stuff he had honestly no business surviving. He was really tough and had an attitude that was sassy and smart but so positive. He should've passed as a juvenile but he made it to 3 years old.

Thank you everyone who helped out in the initial thread. Your advice helped me save him then. He got two extra years of borrowed time. I knew he probably wouldn't live a full life with the condition I adopted him in, but I still had hoped for longer.

Goodbye, Atlas. My boy. I love you. There's no sickness under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Half-Moon (Nov 28, 2019)

I am ever so sorry! S.I.P., Atlas.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Terribly sorry for your loss. Their time with us is too short no matter what.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

:crying: Sorry to hear he has passed, thank you for giving him all that time he wouldn't have had without you! :thankyou:


----------



## Laughing Betta (Dec 25, 2019)

*Nice tribute*

I feel your pain. I had a fish named Flame and he was my first betta and he passed away in Aug. He made a year. I raised him from a very tiny fish. Was my first betta purchase. I still have the subsequent 4 I got soon thereafter! One of them is also on borrowed time...Rainbow. He's blind but I feed him with tweezers and we have a routine built up. You sound like you did right by Atlas.


----------

